

Show HN: Secure Digital Archive for the Paranoid - java-man
http://www.goryachev.com/products/secure-archive/

======
xrstf
As an alternative, I'm using a dedicated KeePass container to keep some files
(scanned contracts and medical records). It's not super browseable, but for a
secure storage of a few files, it's fine.

~~~
java-man
One specific case I wanted to address is a continuous backup of all my
projects, pictures, and documents. I also wanted to browse the archive and the
revision history. This is somewhat different problem than one that can be
solved by KeePass, TrueCrypt/CipherShed, or Crashplan. Is this a problem that
other people have - that is the question.

~~~
fiatjaf
I understand you, java-man, but happily there are a lot of people that also
understand. Check out git-annex[1], it is the best solution I've found until
now for managing all my notes, uncomplete written things, pictures, audio
recordings, chat logs, everything.

[1]: [http://git-annex.branchable.com/](http://git-annex.branchable.com/)

~~~
java-man
Thanks for referring git-annex. I like their "what git-annex is not" section.
All I wanted is to have a secure backup/archiving solution with a GUI and
thumbnails for large and raw picture files.

------
xyby
Looks good. What is your business model?

~~~
java-man
No idea. I just like bulding software tools. If enough people like this tool,
it might grow into a more useful product.

I am considering adding either a cloud storage option, or some kind of private
cloud (like Aerofs). The current version is just a prototype, no redundancy.

